# Becoming an ex-pat stories



## rj_usf

Greetings,

I am currently working on a book documenting ex-pats and their evolution to adopting a new homeland. The book takes a bifocal look at the circumstances, the changes and the things that will always be the same. If anyone has an interesting story, or know someone who does, I would be interested in an interview to be included in the work. I, of course, would travel to where you are located. Any assistance would be an immense help. 
I am currently stationed in Thailand, but move about as visa rules dictate. I am currently a freelance writer with a newspaper background. 
If you have any questions please feel free to write me at [email protected] I appreciate your time. 

With Regards,

RJ Ludwick


----------



## gerrit

While the idea sounds great, how are you planning to pay to travel to each city where a forum member interested to be interviewed is based?  Wouldn't Skype be an easier option to conduct an interview?


----------

